# SoCal Barf?



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Anyone a member here? How are the prices? Ease of joining and ordering? The people you volunteer with? 

I'm going out this evening to get two weeks of raw to see how Sabo does....and then I'd like to check into co-ops to see how it works. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

